

Reacting, Responding & Initiating - brm
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/11/reacting-respon.html

======
rscott
I don't mean to be rude or obnoxious, but out of curiosity, who is Seth Godin
and why are his posts often on HN?

~~~
nostrademons
Marketing guru. Sold YoYoDyne to Yahoo in the first dot-com bubble (hmm, that
sounds familiar ;-)), became Yahoo's VP of direct marketing, published a bunch
of short & pithy marketing books, and now blogs a lot of largely-content-free-
but-occasionally-insightful posts.

~~~
Alex3917
Only the last three (not counting Meatball Sundae) are short and pithy. Some
of his earlier books are legitimately pretty good.

~~~
nostrademons
"Short and pithy" and "legitimately pretty good" aren't mutually exclusive. I
actually like a lot of his later books. His blog posts are pretty
inconsistent, though.

